# Laptop hard drive Upgrade Compaq Presario 2500



## Jamesdempsey0 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a compaq presario 2506EU Running windows XP. Currently it has the stock 40GB hard drive. When i try to find specs on the drive its listed as Ultra-DMA 100 in the manual/dissasembly guide but when i look around suppliers for new hard drives its listed as ata-100. As far as i'm aware they are the same thing.

I want to upgrade this hard drive but i dont know what other hard drives will be compatible and also how big a hard drive i can buy.

Is Ata-100 just an ide connection and if so can i just go on ebay and get the biggest ide 2.5" i can find.

the compaq model number for the drive is 319414-001 you can google this number.

Thanks.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

ATA-100 is 2.5 inch IDE. check with NEWEGG also.


----------

